# For those of us who sleep with dogs



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

and the dogs that love us.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Speaking of sleeping with dogs. I woke up this morning, rolled over, and she was on my husband's side of the bed sleeping like a human!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't know who looks more shocked!!!!! 

Come to think of it where's the Hubby???

Out earning me thinks!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

My Gibson would sleep with my wife and I every night until he had knee surgery and I had to put him on his dog bed (which was right next to our bed on a raised thing I made for him.)

He would usually stay in between us but sometimes get down under the covers near our feet, until he got too warm and then back up again.

I always wished we had room for a king size bed, our queen wasnt quite big enough for the three of us


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Don't know who looks more shocked!!!!!
> 
> Come to think of it where's the Hubby???
> 
> ...


Hahah, yep. He leaves in the morning around 5:30AM for work. Way too early for me to wake!


----------

